# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درخواست آشنایی با رشته عمران و معماری

## sada

*سلام مي خواستم بدونم با رشته ي معماري نمي شه مثلا سدسازي و پل تونل و کلا تمام اجزا يک شهر رو طراحي کرد يا فقط رشته عمران مي تونه اين کارارو بکنه و يه سوال ديگه توي رشته معماري فقط طراحيه يا درباره ي ساخت و خلاقيت در زمينه نحوه ساخت و استفاده ي از ابزار و مصالح و مواد پيرامونش رو هم داره مثل برج تایپه 101 که سارندگان اون با الهام گرفتن از بامبو ...اونو ساختن می خوام بدونم یه معمار می تونه این کارارو کنه یا مهندس عمران لطفا کسايي که اطلاع کامل دارند جوابه منو بدن.هر جايي که در مورد اين دو رشته گشتم مي گن يه کي هنري يکي محاسباتي لطفا ناگفته هاي ديگه اين دو رشته رو بگيد.*

----------


## Parniya

معماری و عمران

سلام تاپیک تکراری ارسال نکنید لطفا

مرسی

----------

